

Aristotle (The Knowledge Web) (2004) - colorado
http://edge.org/conversation/aristotle-the-knowledge-web

======
mark_l_watson
Interesting historical perspective from 2004. There after he started metaweb,
a knowledge web, which was bought by Google to be a core for Knowledge Graph.

